# Upgrade to Windows 10 Error



## RCGeek1234 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I've tried 15 times to update from Window 7 to Windows 10 - I have accepted all license agreements, and I'm sitting back at the Windows 7 prompt like nothings happened, except for the 8007002C-4000D Windows 10 Couldn't be Installed window.
The version of Windows 7 is the Home Premium, Service Pack 1. The System Type is 64 bit OS , the desktop PC is a Dell Inspiron.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the exact model or service tag number 
what antivirus are you running

run a sfc /scannow 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html


----------



## RCGeek1234 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi, The the Dell is an Inspiron 546 Minitower purchased in 01/09/2010. The CPU is an AMD Phernom II X4 945. The disk drive is 1 TB ATA 2 drive 7200rpm. Service Tag on the back of the PC is GP7RML1. 

The Antivirus programs are Malwarebytes Pro. Plus Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the Dell support site that's assigned to your *Dell Inspiron 546* desktop.

It was purchased in January 2010 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It appears to have full driver support for Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7.

It has no driver support for Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 and Windows 10.

Dell has not tested this model desktop for Windows 10 and will not be developing drivers for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

